

Announcing General Availability of Google Cloud Dataflow and PubSub - vgt
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/08/Announcing-General-Availability-of-Google-Cloud-Dataflow-and-Cloud-Pub-Sub.html

======
Goranek
Is Python library ready for usage? Will there ever be Go library?

